# how many people here have never dated, kissed, had sex or been in a relationship?



## loquaciousintrovert

How many people here have never done anything?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I'll start. I have never done anything. Absolutely nothing sexual or relationship related has ever happened to me. I was in love, but it was not reciprocated. That doesn't count. I'm 27. How pathetic.


----------



## Marlon

I've never held a girls hand before


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I've never held hands, in that way, with someone. 

I remember this boy when I was in 9th grade. We had to hold hands for some thing we did in P.E. He was all like "gross, I don't want to hold her hand" about me. Humiliated me in front of the class.


----------



## Classified

I am in the never done anything group. I'll be here all week ladies.

I have held hands before. Even with a girl I liked.


----------



## john5050

I have never done anything. I get all depressed about it. What you may find Ironic is I'm a wrestler, I work out and I'm in great physical shape! But mentally, I am not.


----------



## estse

I went on one date 14 years ago.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I guess I should get rid of "dated." Ah well. Oops.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Looks like the normal people are winning. Come on, you virgin lipped, sexless, dateless people who can't get in relationships*...vote away.

*speaking as someone who is all of those things


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I once touched a girls hand when they made us square dance, back in school.


----------



## john5050

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Looks like the normal people are winning. Come on, you virgin lipped, sexless, dateless people who can't get in relationships*...vote away.
> 
> *speaking as someone who is all of those things


lol It's a cold world. I'm guessing we are just the minority?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

On this forum, we should be the majority.


----------



## john5050

Agreed.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Well, that's irritating. 

it makes me wonder what's wrong with me if it's so easy for these people.


----------



## SPC

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Well, that's irritating.
> 
> it makes me wonder what's wrong with me if it's so easy for these people.


just because we have done one or more of those things doesnt mean it was easy...in my case it took a lot of work and a variety of failures and false starts.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Well, I recently on a date, so I can't vote for that anymore.


----------



## anomalous

Awfully close. Have been on a date and sort-of in a relationship, but no kissing was involved due to my astronomical anxiety about initiating and her refusal to because of gender roles.

That was six years ago and absolutely nothing has happened since, so I expect this is my "final" answer to the question for this lifetime.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

*sigh* seems like the normal people are still coming out ahead.


----------



## IcedOver

I've never done anything in the romantic realm -- no kissing, hand holding, not even an attempt at getting a date.


----------



## Monroee

I have done nothing.


----------



## TheExplosionist

_I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship._


----------



## barczyl

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Looks like the normal people are winning.


Woah, woah. Just because we "Normal people" have sexual experience, it doesn't mean we are "normal", and it doesn't mean that you (as in those who haven't done anything sexual in general) aren't "normal".

I don't even know what "normal" is classified as any more. Is it someone who is into everything mainstream, without SA? Because that would make the most sense.


----------



## CourtneyB

I've kissed and been kissed. Unless a measly 7th grade boyfriend of a month or so counts, I've never had one. I guess it didn't help to be home schooled all through high school either.


----------



## watashi

I had dates and been kissed once. I still don't feel very normal.


----------



## odd_one_out

What is this, some special club? Sorry for skewing your results to normal. :yes


----------



## Revan

One more for the "never done anything" club.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

watashi said:


> I had dates and been kissed once. I still don't feel very normal.


Still more normal than me.

Normal people still coming out ahead. But not by much. Hmm.


----------



## Ape in space

Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## randomprecision

Add one to the not normal list.


----------



## ThisGuy

Not romantically. I've held a girl's hand as I walked her home once -- she was a little tipsy. Cute freshy, lol. Other than that I've got nothing.


----------



## King Moonracer

oohhh...now i wanna cry...but i cant for some reason.

The most ive done was a few hugs....damn. I savored those hugs...so sad


----------



## Silent Hell

I have never done any of those things.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Proud receiver of a grand total of three, non-family related hugs in my life. Nothing more.


----------



## Ashley1990

i have been kissed once but i have never kissed someone by my own will..the guy kissed me when I was not at in my own..i was shattered by something he asked me...and i didnt expeect he is going to do so


----------



## heroin

I have, but it's a recent development. Hadn't done any of that say... 7-8 months ago.


----------



## Neptunus

heroin said:


> I have, but it's a recent development. Hadn't done any of that say... 7-8 months ago.


That's good to hear. Glad things are working out for you with that girl.


----------



## heroin

Neptunus said:


> That's good to hear. Glad things are working out for you with that girl.


Thanks.


----------



## cybernaut

I don't have any experience with all of the above.


----------



## successful

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Looks like the normal people are winning. Come on, you virgin lipped, sexless, dateless people who can't get in relationships*...vote away.
> 
> *speaking as someone who is all of those things


LMAO!



barczyl said:


> Woah, woah. Just because we "Normal people" have sexual experience, it doesn't mean we are "normal", and it doesn't mean that you (as in those who haven't done anything sexual in general) aren't "normal".


It's makes you Semi-Normal or that much closer to normal.


----------



## Witan

I chose "I have done one or more of these things", but it certainly doesn't feel like it.

I had one long distance relationship with a girl from my hometown while I was studying abroad, and it went nowhere. I got one "farewell" kiss from her when I finally got back, which meant nothing.

I think in understand what non-virgins say when they say that they didn't feel any different after having sex. That's how I was after my first kiss. I was just kind of like "Hm? That's a kiss? Oh, it was nice, I guess."

So yeah. That's that. I did have a "relationship" and a kiss, but I didn't (and don't) feel any different from before.



SPC said:


> just because we have done one or more of those things doesnt mean it was easy...in my case it took a lot of work and a variety of failures and false starts.





barczyl said:


> Woah, woah. Just because we "Normal people" have sexual experience, it doesn't mean we are "normal", and it doesn't mean that you (as in those who haven't done anything sexual in general) aren't "normal".
> 
> I don't even know what "normal" is classified as any more. Is it someone who is into everything mainstream, without SA? Because that would make the most sense.





watashi said:


> I had dates and been kissed once. I still don't feel very normal.


^I agree with all of these. I used to think people who had kissed were some special group of demigods, and that I was pathetic for never having done it. Until I did it. I felt good for a little while, but overall I still feel socially retarded and "not normal".


----------



## meco1999

I have never done any of these things, and probably never will. I haven't even had any friends at all in 12 years.


----------



## Kennnie

Im a ex-womanizer


----------



## EternallyRestless

I've been on four dates and kissed by one person. None of the dates were with the person I kissed though. My life is weird.


----------



## awkwardmess

_I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship._


----------



## millenniumman75

I broke a tie. :lol


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Never done any of these things, holding hands included. But I accidently touched a girl's hand in the subway for a second a few weeks ago. It was very awkward but her skin felt so soft.


----------



## Manifold

"_I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship."

Yeah, sounds like me...
_


----------



## NoName99

I dated twice, for the first time earlier this very year. Everything else hasn't happened.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

NoName99 said:


> I dated twice, for the first time earlier this very year. Everything else hasn't happened.


Congrats man! I could never do this.


----------



## NoName99

Genetic Garbage said:


> Congrats man! I could never do this.


Thanks, but it was a fluke really. Meeting her and getting along like we did, man the odds of that happening were about one in a million.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

NoName99 said:


> Thanks, but it was a fluke really. Meeting her and getting along like we did, man the odds of that happening were about one in a million.


But you still managed to do something that many of us can only dream about.
Maybe you set the ball rolling with your first dates.


----------



## NoName99

Genetic Garbage said:


> But you still managed to do something that many of us can only dream about.
> Maybe you set the ball rolling with your first dates.


A year ago it was impossible for me to even imagine meeting a girl and asking her out. Then it sort of just happened. And if it happened to me, it surely can happen to anyone here as well :yes.

Still, as an engineering student, I can't help going into "engineer mode", and the odds of anything like that happening again are about the same as being hit by a lightning strike right _after_ winning the lottery. Twice. :sus


----------



## EternallyRestless

miketheghost said:


> Yeh
> 
> Never really done the above, am getting more confidence socially than I used to but my fear is now that my lack of experience will frighten a potential partner off.


Lack of experience does turn people off, trust me. =/ But still, if you meet someone you're comfortable with, go for it.


----------



## Matomi

I have done nothing. 
On a side note, You'll never miss what you've never had.


----------



## alte

heroin said:


> I have, but it's a recent development. Hadn't done any of that say... 7-8 months ago.


Same. Congrats to both of us pats self on back.


----------



## lissa530

I've never technically dated anyone. There was a guy that I had been seeing and wanted to date but he had other ideas. As far as sex I have been with *one* person and kissed two.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

Had bad sex once. LOL!


----------



## UltraShy

How is "sex" defined for purposes of this poll? Are we going with the Clinton definition under which girl-on-girl porn would involve women having hot non-sex with each other?:stu


----------



## lissa530

^^^
Clearly I was wondering the same thing lol.


----------



## ShyGuy86

One more vote for the "_have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship."_



Matomi said:


> I have done nothing.
> On a side note, You'll never miss what you've never had.


I used to think that were true about everything.. but I've recently started to feel like sex could be an exception to that rule.
I think 200'000 years of being on this planet have made sex a somewhat built-in need for our species. I think affection is more or less on the same level. Anyway, I do feel like I'm missing something I've never had.


----------



## Marakunda

Nah, I've sorta dated, but that was just nothing, we were just fooling around...

I've never kissed, (really) had sex, (at all) or been in a real relationship. So I'd say I'm one of those people! And I really could care less, at this point...


----------



## Dan iel

I vote no but it was pure luck, complete fluke really. Unlikely to happen again!


----------



## NoName99

Dan iel said:


> I vote no but it was pure luck, complete fluke really. Unlikely to happen again!


^Exactly how I feel.

And yes, you can miss stuff you've never had. Weird, but you can. I do.


----------



## Innamorata

I have done everything, most of it was in a long term relationship. My ex hadn't even held a girl's hand before he went out with me, so I guess there's hope.


----------



## Rixy

To those who have never done anything, does the possibility or opportunity of finding someone appear as entirely surreal to you? If someone ever shows interest in me it doesn't seem legitimate, or like I previously stated - surreal.


----------



## GunnyHighway

As of right now, I feel like I'm pretty much ****ed in that regard. I told myself to give up last year and then had somebody almost change my mind on that. She said she was interested, but 8 months later she pretty much told me to go **** myself and got back with her ex. Back to feeling like it's as likely as getting shocked by lighting while jumping up in joy from winning the lottery.


----------



## Liana27

All people with SA are normal, hence why there are so many of us. Whether we have had sexual experiences or not.


----------



## Witan

Rixy said:


> To those who have never done anything, does the possibility or opportunity of finding someone appear as entirely surreal to you? If someone ever shows interest in me it doesn't seem legitimate, or like I previously stated - surreal.


Yeah. It doesn't even compute for me.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Rixy said:


> To those who have never done anything, does the possibility or opportunity of finding someone appear as entirely surreal to you? If someone ever shows interest in me it doesn't seem legitimate, or like I previously stated - surreal.


Most of the times, it does appear surreal. Sometimes I play films in my head, like daydreams or _reveries_, where a girl shows an interest in me, and then the film kinda branches into two possible outcomes. One is that she's genuinely interested in me, the other one is that she's trying to use me for something (the details are always vague). The outcomes kinda battle in my head, but the second one is always prevalent. I always feel a bit silly for thinking that a girl would want to use me rather than just plainly ignore me, it's like I'm picturing myself as more important than I really am. I usually end up thinking "get a grip of yourself, the world doesn't revolve around you".

But, on the other hand, I think it's very human to be cautious when something that has never happened for a decade (in my case) suddenly does. I think that if I ever end up in relationship, it would require lots of work on my part, rather than being of the "I saw you, you saw me and we were instantly in love" kind.


----------



## randomprecision

82 - 78. Looks like us V card carrying members are winning. Yeaaaaaa...go team! Oh, wait, what.?.....damn, I made myself sad


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

You aren't alone, i'm 28 years old (nearing 29) and i've never dated, kissed (apart from a peck on the head by family members but that dosn't count lol), had sex or been in a relationship. To be honest I was happy to be single throughout my late teenage years and it wasn't till I reached around the age of 21 that I started to get a bit anxious about it. I was badly bullied by kids and teachers respectively at school but in particular by boys (both physical and verbal) so that has a lot to do with it. I was always very quiet but my self esteem got a massive battering and I never recovered from it. It put me completely off the whole dating scene and I'm unable to strike up conversations with guys as they often intimidate me.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Matomi said:


> I have done nothing.
> On a side note, You'll never miss what you've never had.


So true!!! :yes


----------



## Milco

Rainbowmuffin said:


> ...
> To be honest I was happy to be single throughout my late teenage years and it wasn't till I reached around the age of 21 that I started to get a bit anxious about it.
> ...
> I was always very quiet but my self esteem got a massive battering and I never recovered from it. It put me completely off the whole dating scene and I'm unable to strike up conversations with guys as they often intimidate me.


Sorry to hear.
I had it kinda the same.
I just figured that stuff would come eventually and that even though I was failing miserably at the time it would somehow just get better.

I think I've always been put off the 'dating' aspect though.
Having to make a good impression while on a date just seems like so much pressure that I wouldn't be able to enjoy it at all.
So would rather go out and have fun with someone I already feel comfortable about where we already like each other.. Not sure how likely that is :roll

Not all guys are intimidating though 
..at least, I don't think I am :um


----------



## Abb

I was in a relationship about 10 years ago which ended very badly. I've given up on romance.


----------



## The Kid

Ooo! 

I may not count 'cause I am 17 years old, but I probably still rank as having the least sexual experience on this whole page. At least of the real-life variety...Never had a guy who was a friend, or anything near it. I've never held hands, kissed/been kissed, been touched by the opposite sex or same sex other then accident, no relationships, anything. There was this one mechanic guy on the phone who maybe tried to randomly flirt with me(seemed like a smart guy who knew how to make a girl laugh--though I didn't quite care enough). And a couple others have asked me out when I was a sophomore...I'm serious about that. When I had long hair, everyone fawned over it--it was sorta hilarious....never did anything with it. Along with the boys, I also got asked out by a couple of girls...? When it came off, the compliments/advances stopped, hah...I'm ignored now by lesbians and men/boys, even though my mom claims otherwise...at least for the boy bit. And I'm a-okay with it. Not pathetic at all.

So yeah. I'm joining the legions of virgins forever. Nothing to it. I'm perverted 'nough to deal with it alone forever...that came out wrong but okay. 

There's some of us girls/guys who pretty much are passive and just don't look/and aren't pursued by others...thus, that's our life. Maybe some do, but their negativity works against them. And then I do nothing about the situation, so nothing will ever happen. 


*Nods*


----------



## Wlien

I shy away for any type of contact, if I get close to someone something inside me makes me back off, haven't worked out how to get round this yet.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Normal people fell behind. Interesting.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Um, I very very much miss what I never had, thanks.


----------



## iamrob

I have never done any of the above. I am 24 and would like to try dating but it's so hard to try and find someone that understands what you're going through.


----------



## kosherpiggy

absolutely nothing


----------



## FrightOrFlight

Wow, this thread is pretty depressing. x_x

The closest I've gotten to any sort of intimacy with a girl was last night, actually. After a show I had with my band, I was outside and a girl accidentally spat her gum directly at me. She hugged me to "make up for it".

I feel like the nearest I'll ever come to an actual relationship with a girl is eye contact... :um


----------



## MindOverMood

The only thing out of those options that I've done was kiss and that was in grade 7 :lol


----------



## GodlessVegan

I have held hands, hugged and dated but nothing more than that. 

How sad is that?! :/


----------



## UltraShy

Tossing kissed & been in a relationship in the same category is quite something.

Sort of like tossing had a sip of light beer once in with shot heroin while snorting a line of coke (both examples of drug use, though so far apart).


----------



## candiedsky

EarlGreyDregs said:


> I have done nothing.


this sounds sad all by itself. Mostly because it's true.


----------



## shana

I'm 28, I'm a virgin and haven't done anything with a man. I haven't even kissed or hugged a male , except for male family members.


----------



## march_hare

Nope, nuthin!
The closest I've got is hugging male friends :O


----------



## sas111

Everything. Doesn't mean that will guarantee you happiness. I'm in the dumps just as much as you folks.


----------



## trendyfool

Nothing. My straight guy friend hugs me once in a while, but that's about it.


----------



## shelbster18

I have done none of those things with a guy. I don't know if holding a guy's hand in 1st grade counts, though. lol


----------



## fonz

Never done anything


----------



## foe

I've experienced the first three. 

I may have been in a relationship but that lasted like less than 3 weeks so I don't think it counts. We never even went on a second date or anything.


----------



## Nesa

I'm 17.. kind of young I guess.. but I've done nothing, and I don't think I ever will. I'm kind of neurotic about physical contact (even if it's just a tap on the shoulder), and the thought of relationships/dating/kissing/sex makes me feel sick. I'm probably going to be a virgin forever lol. But my goal in life is to become self-sufficient and overcome my social problems, not to have a romantic partner. If I just got over selective mutism and landed a steady job I'd be sooo happy. Even though it's really pathetic by society's standards, I'm kind of OK with it. Patheticness isn't really new for me, anyway.


----------



## aNervousGirl

Never been in a relationship, never hooked up/had sex, never kissed anyone of the opposite sex.

I'm straight but have only been on one date in my entire life and it was with a woman.
She was my first kiss and thus far my only kiss ever.

That was 2 years ago. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Vanilllabb said:


> Everything. Doesn't mean that will guarantee you happiness. I'm in the dumps just as much as you folks.


You're not in a position to make that call.


----------



## BobtheBest

All of them


----------



## sas111

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You're not in a position to make that call.


How so?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Vanilllabb said:


> How so?


Because you cannot know how bad it's been for us, and you never will. Also, you have the hope of getting with someone in the future, because someone wanted you once. We do NOT.


----------



## Jinxx

I've never had sex & I've never kissed anyone. I've been in online relationships but they turned out to be so pathetic & short that I don't even consider them real relationships anymore so I guess you can say I've never been in a relationship nor dated anyone. Only time I've ever been asked out in person is if it was a dare or someone payed them money to for a laugh.


(16 years old)


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

I've kissed and had sex a few times. Never actually dated sadly. 

It's funny cause one of the gay stereotypes is how all gay guys are ****s. They never date but kiss and have sex like crazy. That's one stereotype i really rather not be. 

I've grown and changed thankfully.


----------



## GenoWhirl

Never done any of the stuff and more listed for the option. Hugged, kissed, sex, dated, relationships never have done none of it. The idea of that fact changing are beyond slim as well for that matter.


----------



## Kitsongirl

Ive dated two girls, but they didn't really go anywhere. One was for about a year, but she moved, and that was that. I have kissed a couple others.


----------



## anxiety gurl

*Experienced, but not happy...*

I was wondering if SA had anything to do with this!! I am married for the second time. I kissed, hugged, etc with boyfriends before that, but always felt disconnected from myself as it was happening to me. Always anxious and self-conscious. First husband was abusive - even sexually. Really made matters worse. With new husband my anxiety has created a psychological problem where not only am I anxious, now the muscles in my vagina contract and we can't have sex. Vaginismus really sucks! So, I guess I mentally re-virginized myself! Just began therapy for it as well as meds for anxiety. Wish us luck!


----------



## Rocklee96

I haven't even held hands with a girl. >_> <_<


----------



## Terweten

I kissed and dated one girl so far, but god... i wish it didnt happen.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

My hope is that in time I can learn to have more empathy for people who have kissed and had sex but regret it. From my standpoint it's SO hard for me to imagine that being a regret, since I so much regret being my age and totally inexperienced.


----------



## IcoRules

I've never done any of those things, but I have hugged two different guys before though.


----------



## Bluueyyy

Innamorata said:


> I have done everything, most of it was in a long term relationship. My ex hadn't even held a girl's hand before he went out with me, so I guess there's hope.


not really since he's your ex


----------



## komorikun

I wonder if they will ever unban loquacious.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

I had been kissed 3 times... 2 times by male friends who wanted to get out of friendzone, and the other by a girl. That girl kissed me in public when we're performing drama, but everyone who watched us thought that she's a real guy. lol

I'm asexual, though, I have no interest in that kinda stuff.


----------



## Monotony

Not a single one of those :sigh


----------



## Alas Babylon

A girl looked at me once.

Good times


----------



## Evo

I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship.


----------



## cloister2

I can't get a date although I have tried. I am 33 years old so this is getting pathetic.


----------



## CK1708

I've Kissed a girl, had sex with her and even had a relationship, but I've never dated her


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

I've dated two people but we never went past holding hands sooooo...


----------



## Polar

dated and all of what it eventually leads to with two.

could have been 3 or more, but in my teens, i was simply too nervous.

i was 25 at my first date.


----------



## Jason 1

I've never dated, kissed, had sex or been in a relationship.

You-all shouldn't feel bad though. I bet many of you-all are just selective. I know I am. I could probably date a mean, unattractive girl, but I choose to be alone. I want to date a nice, beautiful girl ... but to date a girl like that a man has to be confident, successful, and cool.

One thing that does help is learning to develop a good imagination. In real life I'm alone, but me and my imaginary girlfriend do everything together. We both love each other so much.


----------



## lizdecember

I've kissed a girl, but i dont really count that since we were just playing truth or dare. And i kinda dated a guy 2 years ago which i also dont really count. So nope, never had any of those things


----------



## DotaPlayer

I've never done any of that, except if you count that girl I used to kiss when I was 4 or 5 years old, but I personally don't think it counts...


----------



## Secretaz

I've never even had a conversation with a guy irl... Ah i'll be virgin forever.


----------



## srschirm

Secretaz said:


> I've never even had a conversation with a guy irl... Ah i'll be virgin forever.


What? Really? How is this possible?


----------



## Secretaz

srschirm said:


> What? Really? How is this possible?


Why wouldn't it be possible? I have advanced skills with avoiding other people and hiding from them..


----------



## Nekomata

I've done all of this before, only with one person though.


----------



## plusminusinfinity

add never held hands for me.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Never done anything.

Edit: Damn. I accidently clicked the wrong option :doh


----------



## mysterioussoul

I was kissed by a guy a long time ago but he sort of forced himself on me and I'm queer, so it was not pleasant.

Other than that I haven't done anything else. Boo.


----------



## LeeMann

I went for "I have done one or more of these things."

I've dated a girl for couple of months until it ended. No kissing or stuff. That was all. The reality is it made my SA worse afterwards.


----------



## LeeMann

Secretaz said:


> I've never even had a conversation with a guy irl... Ah i'll be virgin forever.


Further elaboration is needed here. Am out of ideas how that could be accomplished.


----------



## Randall

Nothing has happened in the last 20 years.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

this makes me want to pull a Cobain


----------



## probably offline

Yikes. 225 to 186. I knew this forum was filled with virgins, but still.


----------



## PickleNose

I have been fortunate to have at least experienced all of these things in my life. It was not easy for me. Some of the things came to me the only way they could. Girls who liked me asked me out, for example. My first relationship would have never happened otherwise.


----------



## Soilwork

I have also never dated/kissed/had sex/been in a relationship.


----------



## ruskyline

Randall said:


> Nothing has happened in the last 20 years.


Are you afraid of getting rejected? why don't you try?:|


----------



## ericastooge

I've dated and kissed a man, but I'm happy I'm still a virgin. Never again... almost came close. Sex after marriage. I'm more strict and serious when it comes to loving someone just after one relationship. I actually wish I was more careful then.


----------



## AwkwardEd

I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship. #YOLO


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I really havent had any interaction with a female since 2001..Ive been without any female friends since and have yet to come out of my shell

Even than it wasn't still an authentic interaction.


----------



## millenniumman75

ruskyline said:


> Are you afraid of getting rejected? why don't you try?:|


Rejected? I've been laughed at!


----------



## estse

As I've said before (aisb) I've been kissed a bunch of times, but I never kissed back.


----------



## 9mm

I accidentally bumped into a girl the other day and that was my first female contact in 8 months.


----------



## brian k

im 3o never had a gf or sex i feel so bad but what can i do ?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

One kiss! That I didn't even initiate and barely took part in!

I am such a player.


----------



## omgfr

******

my time will come hopefully, or never. I guess I can live with that. IDK?


----------



## Noll

i had a girlfriend when i was 5. we kissed quite a lot.


----------



## Mr Bacon

This poll might be biased. The majority of people on here have never kissed someone?

Maybe the people who suck at romance/hookups are more likely to click on this thread, while the others will just disregard it based on the title alone. Just speculating.


----------



## King Cuddler

omgfr said:


> my time will come hopefully, or never. I guess I can live with that. IDK?


Assuming you're in your early 20's...Never is a long time. Consider how long you've lived already: times that by four and imagine all the new people you'll meet, places you'll travel and work, parties you'll attend. It's not unrealistic to say that the time will come. 

Back on topic... Interesting responses. I've done all of those things, some more than others. It felt like a huge feat for me to overcome SA and join the "normal" people in their expedition for sex and affection though.


----------



## lisbeth

Hopefully this will be the last year I have to say this. It's about ****ing time, no pun intended.


----------



## ravens

yeah never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Mr Bacon said:


> This poll might be biased. The majority of people on here have never kissed someone?
> 
> Maybe the people who suck at romance/hookups are more likely to click on this thread, while the others will just disregard it based on the title alone. Just speculating.


There's definitely bias in these kind of polls. In this thread only 24% of the voters claim to have never kissed somebody, and in this one 54% of the voters claim to have never done anything romantic including kissing. Unless there's lots of people in relationships or dating but never kiss, that makes no sense.


----------



## Lushiro

Me, option 1.


----------



## TheFather

I have never done any of these things. Never been close to doing them.


----------



## blue2

moi...


----------



## mike91

I have never done any of these thing and I have never held a girls hand either unless you call be force to dance with them in primary and high school but that was the only time


----------



## MkMiku

In my lifetime I've had more girl-friends than guy-friends, but only one "girlfriend". High school was the worst because all the girls I liked (and talked to) already had boyfriends. Yeah...


----------



## monotonous

i think there're bunch of teens voted.. you should say like above age of 27


----------



## Sinatra

I've never done any of these.


----------



## jealousisjelly

kind of


----------



## Arkiasis

Nope, haven't done anything with anyone.


----------



## Mlochail

I 'dated' about 3 people. But that was when I was like 8 to 13 so that doesn't count ****.


----------



## sliplikespace

None of it.

Welp to be _totally_ honest, I had a "girlfriend" in first grade (I don't even know...) However, this doesn't exactly count and was before I realized I don't exactly like girls.


----------



## BillDauterive

Haven't done anything with females whatsoever and I'm approaching my late 20s. :afr:afr:afr


----------



## Valtron

I am a member of this club.


----------



## Archeron

I haven't done anything.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

I've dated, but never had a real kiss let alone any of the other stuff mentioned.

for some reason when I was about 4 or 5, I often held hands with other kids my age (male and female).Ah the innocence of childhood.


----------



## Crisigv

Never done any of it


----------



## sippy1408

Didn't do anything like that...
I didn't even have a conversation with girls...
but want to have "once" :yes


----------



## Tabris

Valtron said:


> I am a member of this club.


^


----------



## Neo1234

just kissed


----------



## Kalliber

I done it all lol


----------



## Putin

I havent done any of those things before


----------



## tehuti88

None, nope, nyet, never.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Never and probably never will.


----------



## Pink Zeppelin

I have done nothing , and probably i won't do anything.... So sad , i just wanted to hug with a girl...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Hi.


----------



## KelsKels

Well this thread scared me. My first thought after seeing this on the new posts was: "She cant come back from a ban, can she!?" but I realized its just an ancient thread thats been bumped. Whew.


----------



## nullptr

I'm in a relationship. LDR though, so never done any of the others.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Never have had a kiss, been in a relationship, or dated. Hopefully soon, I want to get married and have kids.


----------



## apx24

tehuti88 said:


> None, nope, nyet, never.


At first I thought you were saying the Russian word for no.


----------



## saline

NEVER dated/been on a 'date'.
Kissed quite a lot of girls, but not in a while, now. Confidence is generally low and opportunities are becoming less.
Had some sexual activity, but again, not in ages.

I'm amazed there's so many girls in the situation given in the OP, though. (but not surprised at the number of guys.)


----------



## Ghossts

never been close to having a girlfriend, never been on a date either. There have been a few girls who liked me but when I found out about it they've already moved on. One of them is happily married and the other engaged, while most of the other girls have boyfriends. My brother who is 9 years younger than me is going to have a girlfriend before I do lol.


----------



## Ghossts

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Never have had a kiss, been in a relationship, or dated. Hopefully soon, I want to get married and have kids.


 I'm sure you will  but same here, hopefully find someone, get married and have a family. Simples


----------



## Antivirus

_I have never kissed, had sex, dated, or been in a relationship._


----------



## aNervousGirl

aNervousGirl said:


> Never been in a relationship, never hooked up/had sex, never kissed anyone of the opposite sex.
> 
> I'm straight but have only been on one date in my entire life and it was with a woman.
> She was my first kiss and thus far my only kiss ever.
> 
> That was 2 years ago. Other than that, nothing.



*Hahaha, well, I guess I can update this now ^

I've still never been in a relationship or had sex, but I've made out with a number of guys since my last post in this thread. Oh, and last year I gave head for the first time ever  (t'was awkward and did not end well).*


----------



## DanTheOutlaw

Been with my girlfriend for 5 years so...


----------



## minimized

Please shoot me now.


----------



## Andras96

Nope. I haven't done anything with females, and I probably never will.

I hate my life


----------



## drganon

Nope, and the chances of me dying alone get greater every year.


----------



## ByMyself19

drganon said:


> Nope, and the chances of me dying alone get greater every year.


Same feeling :/ :/ :/


----------



## ByMyself19

srschirm said:


> What? Really? How is this possible?





Secretaz said:


> Why wouldn't it be possible? I have advanced skills with avoiding other people and hiding from them..


Well it's possible at least for me and Secretaz :dead


----------



## minimized

How is it possible to be so socially incompetent and avoidant that you're me?

I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## ByStorm

Nope.


----------



## redblurr

I have never dated, never kissed, never had sex, and never been in a relationship with a girl. Idk... like i find some girls in this forum attractive, but i tend to not message them because I'm pretty sure there's already lots of other guys messaging them. It sucks.


----------



## Joe H

Not even close to doing anything of those sorts.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I have not done any of these. Lmao, I have a pretty big disadvantage though, being homosexual, it's harder to find somebody. I haven't even come out of the closet yet. :blank


----------



## vicente

My answer in 2010: None of the above
My answer in 2011: All of the above.

There is hope, even for a 25-year-old socially anxious "Asian" guy like me. It's called online dating.


----------



## JohnHenrickson

I'm 18...never done anything had any relationship or done anything with any girl.
Going to college next year and I'm hoping to change that


----------



## starsfreak

Never have, don't see it coming for a while.


----------



## BillDauterive

minimized said:


> How is it possible to be so socially incompetent and avoidant that you're me?
> 
> I don't know, you tell me.


I am a year older than you and have the same or less experience with girls than you do. 
I am still more incompetent than you. Hang in there!


----------



## ScorchedEarth

I've never tried or been particularly interested until now. I've had no interest from people that I picked up on but I'm only blaming myself for that - I've been a selfish slob. I'm going to attempt to find a loving partner over the next few years. While not desperate, I do want to get this done before I turn 35. 

If it turns out I'm incompatible with the whole relationship thing, I'll be disappointed at the emotional investment, but my curiosity will be satisfied. That would be the 'simple and clean' ending. Realistically though, I expect more mixed results, plus a few psychological wounds at the very least. Actually finding a lifemate - most unlikely, but I'd be a hypocrite for not putting myself out there and giving it a fair shot. I've already been unavailable and unapproachable for too long.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I had my first kiss at the age of 8, with a good friend of mine. We were boyfriend and girlfriend up until the 7th grade but I don't think it was official. She did tell me that she loved me a couple of times. Been in love with her since we were 17, now she's married to someone she met three months ago so I'm hopelessly in love now. Meh. 

But no, I've never been in a relationship before.


----------



## The Exodus

I've held hands and hugged before, multiple times, but I've never been in a true relationship, or done any of those things on the poll.


----------



## Amy50632

Nothing


----------



## Nyla

I had my first kiss at the start of this year but that's all that's ever happened, lol.


----------



## duvalsi

Sex yes since it's pretty easy to find when you're gay. I've never had a high libido and I've never felt intimacy with anyone else so I've always just gone through the motions and never felt any real pleasure. I've only had about 3 mini relationships (all lasting about 1 to 3 months). The second one ****ed me up since I can't stop thinking about him 6 years later (I think I came off as too clingy since I had no idea what I was doing). It's better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## sad1231234

I never have and probably never will :/


----------



## Batcat

I've done some of those things, but I've ever dated or been in a relationship; in many ways I feel alone in my feels. Right now I want to ask out a girl I have a crush on and do the whole dating thing first before launching into other stuff. Having SA and not being extremely confident as a guy makes the first move extremely difficult.


----------



## LadyApathy

I didn't do any of that until I was 20. Used to be really scared of talking to guys cause I was terrified of rejections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Random Guy

*Not a one.*

I've done nothing.

Only in my fantasies.

I don't even know what a friend is... like, I don't get how to define it... what are the rules with friends?

- T.R.G.


----------



## RestlessNative

I wish I could say that I've never done any of these things, but unfortunately I've had two 'relationship's in the past. Years ago, one when I was 13, another when I was 14. It was just one of those things. You're supposed to 'go out' with people in school, that's what I did.


----------

